# OCG - Ocean Guardian Holdings



## System (15 May 2018)

Ocean Guardian Holdings Limited has developed Shark Shield, a leading brand in the product category of electrical shark deterrents. The Shark Shield Technology is supported by the FREEDOM7 product being the only electrical shark deterrent to attract a consumer rebate from the WA government under their Shark Hazard Mitigation program. The technology is the only electrical shark deterrent Technology in the world with product efficacy supported by peer reviewed published research papers.

The Company currently has three main products:
• Shark Shield FREEDOM7
• Shark Shield SCUBA7
• Shark Shield FREEDOM+ Surf

It is anticipated that OCG will list on the ASX during June 2018.

http://www.ocean-guardian.com


----------

